# Fluval Edge Aquarium Black 21 LED, 6 Gallon



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Im thinking of getting Fluval Edge Aquarium Black 21 LED, 6 Gallon.

Does anyone have it? 
And is it worth the price? 
Is it easy to use? Im going from a 2.5 tank. Changing water twice a week
Do I have to change water twice a week if I get this one ?
What size and kind of heater should I use?
What do I use to vacuum it?
Is there any else beside plants do I need to buy for this tank?

Any other suggestion I would be appreciated! Thanks for your help!:-D


----------



## daylily (Nov 13, 2012)

I am pretty new to this, so consider that when you read my response.

I have a Fluval Spec V - five gallons. I have to cover the place the pump water inflows to the tank, as it was to strong a flow and blew my Betta to the rear of the tank. That was easy to fix.

However, my tank has a lid that covers almost all the top except right under the LED lights.

The Fluval 6 tanks I have seen do not have a lid. I have read bettas like to jump, and I'd worry about him jumping out.

My tank is pretty heavily planted, which the betta seems to really enjoy. I'm growing only low light plants, leaving the light on 10 hours a day. So far so good. I've had the tank about 3 months, the plants about 2 and the betta for 1 month.

With all the plants, the ammonia or nitrates never get high. I do a 30-40% change once week, but have been told I don't need to do it with that many plants. That I could get by with every 2 weeks.

I use a Python siphon, which is also a gravel vacuum. I learned how to use it by plugging in Python vacuum into YouTube. With the plants, I don't do much vacuum because it uproots things. I "hit the high spots"

I got a Hydor Theo 25 watt adjustable heater for mine. Works great!!! Bought it on Amazon.

I use the magnetic glass cleaner tool a lot, as I have hard well water and get lime scale at the surface line. It is easy to use.

I have a small, round natural looking stone in the bottom. I think it might be better to use something smaller if your going to do live plants. The plants seem to have trouble rooting in this stuff, and they keep coming to the top.

I like the Spec V so much, I am going to buy another one tomorrow so I can have another betta in another room. I'm going to look at a 20 gallon for a community tank too.


----------



## inuudo (Aug 21, 2012)

I had a Fluval View and had the same problem with the strength of the filter mentioned by daylily but I found it fairly easy to solve by baffling with sponge. I don't know if the Edge has a similar filter strength, but it seems to be a theme with these smaller Fluval tanks.

The Edge does have a lid (Daylily, perhaps you were thinking of the Chi?). I have heard that the shape and the small opening make it very hard to clean the tank. My LFS has one on display, and they won't sell any of the fish that are in it simply because it is such a pain to try to catch them -- there's almost no room to get a hand and net inside to maneuver around as needed. I imagine it would be similarly awkward to keep it clean. 

Another consideration is that the tank is designed to have the water filled right up to the top surface, and that gives a very limited area for your Betta to find breathing room.

Gorgeous tank design though. It was my first choice when I started looking. I currently have four tanks set up, another as QT, and have dismantled and returned a sixth (the Fluval View). I'll probably just admire the Edges from afar unless one drops into my lap, and even then I'd probably set it up only as a shrimp tank.

If you do want to stay in the Fluval line because of the design aesthetic, the View is a good choice for a betta -- just didn't work out for me. Also, you can buy a lid for the Chi separately, so that might be another good choice (although I think the constant waterfall noise might drive me nuts).


----------



## gill2 (Sep 17, 2012)

That you for your reply's. That is a great point about not filling water up to top to let them breathe. I forgot about that when looking at picture of tank.I don't know if the tank will look the same with a water line at top. I know alot of people are complaining about small opening. Had me thinking twice about purchasing.

I do like the way this tank looks. Do either of guys know what kind of tank would look like this, but has a larger opening. I like the all glass look with no metal around edges.

Thanks Again


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you have to take the top off,every time you use the light. lots of you tube reviews on this tank. may be helpful.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

yes check out youtube for the fluval tanks,i have a spec 5 gallon and im happyenough wth it.

you can buy fluval 25 watt heaters that fit into the box where the filter is on most fluval tanks so u get to keep the heater in the back out of view which is a nice feature, but they cost 32 dollars in the stores,can get on amazon for 20 dollars.

u can buy a fluval edge syphon gravel cleaner also that is meant to be made specially for cleaning and draining water through that small hole at the top.

if you ever wana remove fish or add plants after its all set up youll most likely have to take the whole top unit off that includes the lighting.not too much of a pain to do but still this need to be considered.

they are expensive tanks for the size but u pay for the look of them,they are apparently the ferraris or mercedes of the tank world.they are stylish and nice to look at so that is why they cost so much.

i think youd be just better off to get an aqueon 5 - 6 gallon nano cube or something similar,if your lookin to grow plants

not sure if the lights from the fluval edge will reach all around the aquarium due to their location in the middel up on top of the tank


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i saw the fluval edge in black at petco for $77. and the evolve 8 for $69.thats in store until the 24th i believe.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

sandybottom said:


> i saw the fluval edge in black at petco for $77. and the evolve 8 for $69.thats in store until the 24th i believe.


my mistake on the evolve 8. i was just at petco. it says $99 , but it is $67 at petsmart and petco has price match.


----------



## JadeFox (Feb 2, 2013)

*Thoughts on the Fluval Edge?*

I am curious if anyone is using the Fluval Edge with the water filled to the top? I have this tank and had not filled it all the way to the top simply because I was still in the process of adding things and (just today) new tankmates. This afternoon, after adding some tetras and ghost shrimp, I filled the tank all the way up and MAN does it look good! The tank was great before but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it filled all the way to the top. That said, this evening, I noticed Pesky (Blue and Purple Half Moon) "bumping" into the top. I figured I'd give it some time for him to figure out where the opening is (there is surface air available in about a 7" x 8" area at the top in the back under a cover with mesh). 

Tonight, I checked on the tank and, to my delight, still had the same number of living critters as I had when I introduced the new tank mates to my Pesky this afternoon. I went to bed... then started stressing out about the surface air and whether or not he'd figure it out. I got up out of bed (man the things we do for a little fish!) and removed enough water so most of the tank has surface air available again. But, when I did, I noticed that he had built a bubble nest in the opening so he, evidently, figured out where the opening was. 

So, now I'm torn... the tank looks amazing filled to the top and I'd rather leave it that way (as that is why I spent the ridiculous amount for this tank) but I don't want him to suffer either (a small learning curve, fine, but weeks on end of suffocation... not so much). Does anyone using an EDGE tank keep it filled to the top? What is your experience with this? What behavior should I watch for when I fill it to the top again to know if he is having a tough time of it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mr2KiEu (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't own a Edge tank, but from my experience if your betta wasn't able to find the opening for air he would've suffocated and drowned within 5-10 mintues already. The fact that he made a bubble nest at the opening shows that he found the opening and was able to breath air multiple times. Don't stress about it. Bettas' are smart, they'll figure it out. Hope that helps.


----------



## JadeFox (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, Mr2KiEu... I didn't realize that they had to breath from the surface that often! I figured the bubble nest was a good sign. I also did more searching here and it seems that another member keeps their Edge filled to the top and hasn't had a problem. 

I think I'll fill it to the top again tomorrow... I'm hosting for the superbowl so I'll be home all day and can keep an eye on him (and will have company that can help as well).


----------



## JadeFox (Feb 2, 2013)

*Update*

Just an update, in case anyone is considering this tank and curious... I filled the tank all the way to the top on Sunday and watched him for hours. It did not take him very long to figure out where the opening is and has shown no signs of stress. He even started making a little bubble nest yesterday but I had to interrupt him as I'm doing daily water changes due to high nitrates (it's a new tank setup and my plants are not yet fully established) and had a limited window of time during which to test the water and do the next change. 

So far I'm very pleased and it's amazing to have another angle from which to view the tank! Sometimes he'll go to the top and have to "recall" where the opening is. He never seems stressed and acts no differently nor any more "confused" then when he "bumps" into the sides of the tank. It's equally "unnatural" to have a clear wall on the sides as it is on the top, or so it seems.

One note for someone considering purchasing this tank but not filling it to the top... my experience, in the week prior to filling it all the way, there was a HUGE amount of condensation on the top. It actually looked pretty cool but it made for ZERO visibility from the top. It wasn't even a bit distorted like looking down into a more traditional setup. These were large drops of water stuck to the top... up to the size of a dime and covering the inside of the top so there was, basically, no visibility whatsoever.

The tank, however, is a joy to look at and Pesky seems just as happy as prior to filling it all the way to the top. I very much anticipate getting a second tank (maybe the 12 gallon version) after my work travel settles down a bit.


----------

